# Phoenix Gold zx400ti rebuild.



## Grillman1001 (Jul 1, 2017)

I've read quite a bit about recapping these amps my question is in the power supply 16 volt caps some people say as big a capacitor as you can fit in there I found some 15,000 microfarad 16 volt caps that will fit is that okay to jump from 2200 ufarad to 15000? An advice is greatly appreciated and I'm sure there's a bunch of info on it somewhere. I'd rather have somebody point me in the right direction than waste the weekend looking, thank you in advance.


----------

